# Mini Milk Cow



## Ron (Nov 20, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a mini milk cow?  Don't need full-size cow, but would like to have small amount of milk to make cheese, butter, etc.


----------



## Fancy7673 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not familar with specific breeds but in past research found there are  miniature jersey cows.  I am not sure how they came about but would guess they are a cross of some type.  You may want to take a look at this link to Mother Earth News.   http://www.motherearthnews.com/Sustainable-Farming/Small-Breed-Milk-Cows.aspx .  Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## Ron (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. Very interesting reading. Sounds like what I'm looking for.  Now, how to get one.....


----------



## Mo's palominos (Nov 20, 2010)

There are also Dexter cattle. They are a small dual purpose breed, good for milk and meat.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Nov 20, 2010)

And mini zebus, herefords, and lots more......
I really want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Nov 20, 2010)

So,  how do I find mini cows in my neck of the swamp?


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a mid-size miniature Jersey. She is a sweetheart. I love the cream we get. She is 46" but there are some as small as 38".


----------



## Daisygoat (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like this thread kinda died, but I want to find out where to get a mini milk cow too and I am very new to cows ... got goats tho, but I want to get raw milk for my family.



Marci


----------



## theawesomefowl (Dec 31, 2010)

There are many minature cow breeders if you google them in many state. but  be aware  heifers start at about $1,500.


----------



## Daisygoat (Dec 31, 2010)

What do 'regular' cows cost?  Milk cows, that is.


----------



## sandburs (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a mini jersey heifer for sale. Check the for sale ads or you can email me for more information, located in Illinois. The minis are great for someone who wants the milk and cream without the upkeep of a full size cow. They really aren't any more upkeep than 2 milk goats. Feed and care. And they give between 2-5 gallon of milk daily. With TONS of awesome cream!!!


----------



## dmiravalle (Mar 16, 2011)

sandburs said:
			
		

> I have a mini jersey heifer for sale. Check the for sale ads or you can email me for more information, located in Illinois. The minis are great for someone who wants the milk and cream without the upkeep of a full size cow. They really aren't any more upkeep than 2 milk goats. Feed and care. And they give between 2-5 gallon of milk daily. With TONS of awesome cream!!!


I wish ya lived closer!!


----------



## Julie_A (Mar 28, 2011)

Just remember... If you have a mini-cow, you're gonna need a mini-bull.

I wanted a mini-Jersey, but realized I couldn't foot the bill for a pair of them.


----------

